# North Staffordshire Royal Infirmary



## jsp77 (Dec 30, 2017)

In July 1802 a meeting was held at the Swan Inn at Hanley to consider establishing a Medical Dispensary, and a Ward for the reception of Fever Patients.

The first public hospital in North Staffordshire opened in 1804. The inspiration to found a hospital came from local employers including Josiah Wedgwood II. The Dispensary is where patients came for diagnosis, treatment and inoculation against smallpox which had been recently been introduced following the pioneering work of Dr Edward Jenner. Medical science and the processes of life had been greatly advanced by the work, especially on gases, by such notables as Erasmus Darwin, Joseph Priestly, Humphrey Davy and Antoine Lavoisier all known personally to the Wedgwood family.

The Staffordshire Advertiser an influential local newspaper helped raise £800 and was enough to commission Mr Bellhouse of Manchester to draw up the plans The Dispensary opened in April 1804 and the eleven bed House of Recovery, a euphemism for a fever ward, shortly after. Later it was decided to admit general and accident patients so providing an infirmary. Additional building work was undertaken.

The institution continued to operate until 1819 when it had been realised that larger buildings were required and the site was not suitable for expansion. A new infirmary was erected in Etruria close to the Newcastle to Leek road with much better access. The new institution operated until 1869 when it was moved to the healthy and quiet suburb of Hartshill. It became the North Staffordshire Royal Infirmary and with the City General Hospital is now the University Hospital of North Staffordshire.

Recently the Royal Infirmary was merged with the nearby Orthopaedic Hospital and City General Hospital to form the University Hospital of North Staffordshire.In 2003 the hospital was chosen for a £350-million Private Finance Initiative development, and work on major new facilities is now underway. Most of the wards and Accident & Emergency department will be moved from the Royal Infirmary site across to the new site over the course of 2012, after which the former site will be redeveloped for much needed housing in this area.

From April 2012 all A&E departments were on the new site, together with new Maternity and Oncology units.



Visited this with PV back a few months ago, was a right pain in the asre to navigate. Upstairs along corridors downstairs, in and out of doors and windows but eventually got round most of it. Seeing the chapel was bonus, just a shame the morgue was sealed. Always another day tho.​

*On with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/22V4N6o


https://flic.kr/p/21T7rtC


https://flic.kr/p/J217mV


https://flic.kr/p/21C8WMg


https://flic.kr/p/22XCYPD


https://flic.kr/p/22XCWy6


https://flic.kr/p/J1ZVZ2


https://flic.kr/p/21T781W


https://flic.kr/p/21T76JN


https://flic.kr/p/21T73YN


https://flic.kr/p/21C8GB2


https://flic.kr/p/J1ZF2B


https://flic.kr/p/22V4e41


https://flic.kr/p/21T6Uj3


https://flic.kr/p/21T6SmW


https://flic.kr/p/DjahQ8


https://flic.kr/p/DjaggX


https://flic.kr/p/21C8iPD


https://flic.kr/p/J1ZpcR


https://flic.kr/p/22XCiKM


https://flic.kr/p/J1Zjfr


https://flic.kr/p/Dj9ZK6


https://flic.kr/p/J1ZcNi


https://flic.kr/p/Dj9VDk


https://flic.kr/p/22V3HQw


https://flic.kr/p/J1Z7br


https://flic.kr/p/21T6feq


https://flic.kr/p/EQ6iJJ


https://flic.kr/p/22XBVTF​
*Thanks for looking*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 30, 2017)

Bloody stunning shots there! That entrance is a minter!

Cheers for posting them up


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 30, 2017)

I don't normally care much for hospitals, but Wow that is simply stunning!
One of the best Iv seen, thanks JSP


----------



## titimo82 (Dec 30, 2017)

nicely captured


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 31, 2017)

Stunning pics as always mate, been looking forward to seeing your ones from here. Such a lovely place!


----------



## Electric (Dec 31, 2017)

Very nice jsp. Loving that quirky little chapel too.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 31, 2017)

Possibly one of the best reports of 2017. Stunning.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 31, 2017)

I like the chapel and the entrance with the nice tiling. Superb photos.


----------



## andylen (Dec 31, 2017)

Another cracking set, well done.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 31, 2017)

Run outa words to use JSP hahaha, so will fantastic, crackin set of images do...I feel like I'm too old to say awesome now Proper job

I see you have included the shot which required nearly making a hole in the door for your camera to fit in to, I still wana go back and get that wide shot now I can see my camera LCD on my phone, oh how I'm scared of technology 

...and you got to see all of the main tourist attractions in one day that took Dez, Dave and meself about 4 visits to find, memory and sense of direction all kickin in on the same day, I can 'ave me uses...After 8 mints please


----------



## Potter (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow! This one really is superb. I really hope they save that entrance hall and chapel.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 10, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> Stunning pics as always mate, been looking forward to seeing your ones from here. Such a lovely place!



Thanks Brewtal, was a long day getting round this one due to the obstacles.




HughieD said:


> Possibly one of the best reports of 2017. Stunning.



Thanks Hughie, was one of my favorites from 2017




Hugh Jorgan said:


> I like the chapel and the entrance with the nice tiling. Superb photos.



Cheers Hugh, was such a nice little chapel


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 10, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Run outa words to use JSP hahaha, so will fantastic, crackin set of images do...I feel like I'm too old to say awesome now Proper job
> 
> I see you have included the shot which required nearly making a hole in the door for your camera to fit in to, I still wana go back and get that wide shot now I can see my camera LCD on my phone, oh how I'm scared of technology
> 
> ...and you got to see all of the main tourist attractions in one day that took Dez, Dave and meself about 4 visits to find, memory and sense of direction all kickin in on the same day, I can 'ave me uses...After 8 mints please



Thanks PV was a memorable/eventful day and will have to remember to take a bigger pack lunch as i was starving when we left.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 15, 2018)

Looks great mate,like this a lot


----------



## odeon master (Jan 15, 2018)

what a stunner ! its so clean its not really derelict is it lol, even though it is. hope they retain the entrance as its wonderfull to see in all its glory


----------



## cornish_snowdog (Jan 15, 2018)

Fascinating report, one of the best hospitals with an amazing entrance area. 
What was that machine? Coouldn't decide...


----------



## Ferox (Jan 16, 2018)

Brilliant pics mate. Looks really good this place.


----------



## Malenis (Jan 16, 2018)

Amazing jsp!!


----------



## Trinpaul (Jan 21, 2018)

The entrance hall is amazing. Looks like a cross between a Victorian underground station and a church, love it


----------

